# WinCC Advanced Runtime auf dem PC starten ohne Runtime installiert zu haben



## SPSGreenhorn (13 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine S7 300 station und will jetzt mit WinCC Advanced V11 darauf Visualisieren. Ich habe auf meinem PC keine Runtime Lizens will aber trotzdem zum Testen die Runtime laufen lassen. Laut Siemens (Vertreter) sollte das gehn. Wenn ich jetzt auf "Runtime auf dem PC starten" klicke startet zwar die Runtime aber die Prozesswerte werden nicht geladen im AE-Feld erscheint nur #######



HW: 
S7300 CPU314 
CP 343-1 Lean

Geräte einstellung:
Simatic PC Station
WinCC RT Advanced
Applikation
IE Allgemain (Profinet Interface)


----------



## JesperMP (13 Dezember 2012)

Der Online Verbindung in WinCC Flex RT ist falsch konfiguriert. Typischer Anfängerfehler ist Rack und Slot falsch zu vergeben. Muss Rack=0 Slot=2 sein.
Oder es stimmt nicht mit den Einstellung in PG/PC Schnittstelle.
Wenn in WinCC Flexible S7ONLINE = Ethernet muss PG/PC SChnittstelle auch damit übereinstimmen.


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (14 Dezember 2012)

Online Verbindung scheint richtig, das RT stellt ja auch die verbindung her, PG/PC ist ebenfalls richtig eingestellt. Nach dem ich das RT lade bekomme ich auch die meldung "Es werden zu viele Variablen (Powertags) verwendent..." zum testen habe ich ein bild mit nur einem PowerTag verwendet. Angehängt meine Netzsicht und ja ich verwende WinCC&TIA zum ersten mal aber das kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein :-?


----------



## Buschmann (14 Dezember 2012)

Ist dein Ausgabefeld falsch dimensioniert? Zum Beispiel: 3 stellige Anzeigefeldgröße, 4 stelliger Wert?

Gruß
Buschmann


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (14 Dezember 2012)

Hab das nochmal überpfühft und ein paar schalter mit Merkern Verknüpft, kommt auch nichts bei der Steuerung an (am Rande der Verzweiflung :-?) frue mich über jegliche Tipps!

Gruß,
Tiago


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (14 Dezember 2012)

Anbei noch mal die HMI Meldungen und HMI Verbindungen. Ich hab wirklich keine Idee woran es krankt... bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Dezember 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/12730-wccflex-verbindungsfehler-0x384

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/22501-Verbindung-SPS-WinCC-FLex-RT-mit-NetPro


vernetzt UND verbunden?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Dezember 2012)

Die Schnittstellen Einstellung "Softbus" passt glaub ich nicht, das gehört meine ich zu Simatic.Net. Was hast du da denn noch zur Auswahl? S7online oder eine deiner Netzwerkschnittstellen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2012)

Das stimmt Softbus ist der Bus, wenn eine Soft SPS oder ähnliches auf dem selben Rechner läuft.


----------



## JesperMP (14 Dezember 2012)

Entweder "S7ONLINE" wie in Eintrag #2 erklärt, 
oder "softbus" und dann muss Simatic Net installiert und konfiguriert werden.


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (17 Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, leider läuft es immer noch nicht :sad: kann sein das ich nicht drum rum komme Simatic Net zu installieren. Anbei noch mal meine Verbindungseinstellung und die "neu Fehlermeldung"
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wozu dient eigentlich die XDB Konfiguration? Kann es damit zu tun haben?



... Siemens bring mich mal wieder an den Rand der Verzweiflung :-(

Gruß,
Tiago


----------



## JesperMP (17 Dezember 2012)

Welche einstellung hast du in PG/PC Schnittstelle ?
Kannst du den SPS pingen ?

Leider kenne ich nicht den Meldung "Missing user right to wrote into registry". Sieht merkwürdig aus !
edit: In den linke Seite von den Systemmeldungsfenster kann man den Nummer von den Systemmeldung sehen (leider nicht in den Screenshot). Diese Nummer muss man in den Dokumentation finden können.

Der XDB Datei hat mit Simatic Net zu tun. Also brauchst du es nicht.


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (17 Dezember 2012)

PG/PC Schnittstelle ist richtig kann die SPS über TIA ja erreichen, auch pingen geht. Die Nummer der Systemmeldung ist 14003. Hab mein Projekt jetzt an den Siemens Support geschickt vielleicht können die mir weiter helfen.

Dank dir für die Hilfe falls dir noch was einfällt ich hab ganz offene Ohren


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (18 Dezember 2012)

So endlich Läuft es! Die vom Siemens Support haben mir folgende Link zur Anleitung geschickt: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/en/24109937. Hab genau der Anleitung aus Kapitell 3 gefolgt und jetzt läuft es. So wie es aus schaut hatte JesperMP Recht und der Fehler war das die PG/PC Schnittstelle (einzustellen im Gerätemäneger) nicht mit der Einstellung im TIA Portal überein stimmte.

Danke nochmals für all die zahlreichen Kommentare!


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2023)

SPSGreenhorn schrieb:


> So wie es aus schaut hatte JesperMP Recht und der Fehler war das die PG/PC Schnittstelle (einzustellen im Gerätemäneger) nicht mit der Einstellung im TIA Portal überein stimmte.
> 
> Danke nochmals für all die zahlreichen Kommentare!


Ah, nach 11 Jahren immer noch nützlich.
Wer bei TIA V17 (z.Bsp.) ein Comfort Pro Panel im PG mit der Realen SPS laufen lassen will, muß ebenfalls die PG-Schnittstelle korrekt einstellen.
Diese öfffnet man über das Startmenü von Windows im Ordner Siemens Automation --> PG-Schnittstelle.


----------



## leo (3 Januar 2023)

Blockmove im "Wünschethread":
Die meisten SPS-Programmierer haben 2 Vorteile:
ein ordentliches Einkommen
das Beherrschen der Grundrechenarten



Ralle schrieb:


> Ah, nach 11 Jahren immer noch nützlich.



Konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen🤓


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2023)

leo schrieb:


> Blockmove im "Wünschethread":
> Die meisten SPS-Programmierer haben 2 Vorteile:
> ein ordentliches Einkommen
> das Beherrschen der Grundrechenarten
> ...


Muß ich das verstehen?


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2023)

Noch eine Warnung:
Mit der PG-Schnittstelle bringet man TIA offensichtlich zu Fall.
Bei mir hat es jedenfalls dafür gesorgt, dass TIA nicht mehr online geht. Hab ich gerade bemerkt. 
Wenn ich mehr Erkenntnisse gewinne, melde ich mich noch einmal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2023)

Ralle schrieb:


> Muß ich das verstehen?


Wohl eine Anspielung darauf, das es erst 10 Jahre und ein paar zerquetschte her ist.....


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wohl eine Anspielung darauf, das es erst 10 Jahre und ein paar zerquetschte her ist.....


Mein Gott, ich hab Jahr 12-23 gerechnet. Etwas großzügig, aber immer diese Krümelkacker


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2023)

So nun noch ein Nachtrag:
Wenn man in der PG-Schnittstelle den Weg auf die derzeit aktive Netzwerkkarte stellt, und das Programm warnt einen, dass dann eine Verbindung über einen Router nicht mehr funktioniert, dann tut sie das anschließend wirklich nicht mehr! 
Ich hab das über die PG-Schnittstelle wieder hinbekommen, inden ich im 2. Reiter LLDP/DCP die betreffende Netzwerkkarte deaktivert habe, Neustart Win, anschleißend wieder aktivieren, Neustart Win. Danach lief alles wider normal, auch WINCC Adv. Runtime läuft auf dem gleichen Rechner inkl.Verbindung zur SPS.


----------



## leo (4 Januar 2023)

integer ist ja auch ressourcenschonender als gleitpunkt


----------



## JesperMP (4 Januar 2023)

Ralle schrieb:


> Noch eine Warnung:
> Mit der PG-Schnittstelle bringet man TIA offensichtlich zu Fall.
> Bei mir hat es jedenfalls dafür gesorgt, dass TIA nicht mehr online geht. Hab ich gerade bemerkt.
> Wenn ich mehr Erkenntnisse gewinne, melde ich mich noch einmal.


Ja dass wäre interessant.
Welche Einstellung, welche Schnittstelle hatte TIA zur Fall gebracht ?
TIA version ?


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2023)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ja dass wäre interessant.
> Welche Einstellung, welche Schnittstelle hatte TIA zur Fall gebracht ?
> TIA version ?


Wie ich oben schrieb, es war nicht wirklich TIA, das gesamte Netzwerk lief nicht mehr, irgendwas hatte die PG-Schnittstelle so umgebogen, dass ich nciht einmal mehr in Ping durchgebracht habe.


----------



## ChristophD (4 Januar 2023)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schrieb, es war nicht wirklich TIA, das gesamte Netzwerk lief nicht mehr, irgendwas hatte die PG-Schnittstelle so umgebogen, dass ich nciht einmal mehr in Ping durchgebracht habe.


eventuell irgend etwas mit AUTO am ende eingestellt gehabt? Dann kann sowas passieren


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2023)

ChristophD schrieb:


> eventuell irgend etwas mit AUTO am ende eingestellt gehabt? Dann kann sowas passieren


Ja, das kann sein, es kam ja auch eine Warnung. Aber mit der .Auto-Schnittstelleneinstellung hatte ich noch nie ein Problem.
Man muß halt doch mächtig aufpassen, die Netzwereinstellungen sind schnell verfrickelt.


----------



## ChristophD (4 Januar 2023)

wenn AUTO genommen wird und irgend was nicht so ganz passt fängt Step7/TIA im hintergrund an die IP Settings des eingestellten Adapters zu modufizieren und dann kann sowas passieren


----------



## PN/DP (4 Januar 2023)

PG/PC-Einstellung "TCPIP....Auto" darf man nach meiner Erfahrung nur verwenden, wenn das PG direkt auf der PN-Schnittstelle der CPU oder CP steckt. Und danach sollte das PG neu gestartet werden, um die Verbiegungen der Netzwerkschnittstelle wieder loszuwerden.

Harald


----------

